# ISO Good Dip for Beer Bread



## Jeni78

I have a beer bread mix I'd like to use and take to a party on Saturday.  What are some good dips to use with this?  Besides spinach and artichoke, I want to try something different.


----------



## shannon in KS

A lady at work always brings the recipe on the back of a Knorr package... something with dill (the herb) and she puts chopped water chestnuts in it?  it is yumm-o!   It is a powdered mix, I think, and she mixes it with mayo or sour cream.. dunno!  But, it is excellent!   

ok... so, not much help.  But, who doesn't like wandering around the grocery store?????  hehehe!  Hope it helps a little!


----------



## kadesma

How about a cheese dip,with Roqufort,butter Calvados..Or a cheese and beer spread,Anchovy butter,or even a sardine chopped egg,onion,mayo sour cream..
kadesma


----------



## *amy*

How about a crab dip?

1 cup crabmeat 
1/2 cup mayo 
1/2 cup sour cream 
chopped red onion or green onion 
1 tablespoon fresh dill
1 teaspoon lemon zest 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
Tabasco, to taste 
Salt & Pepper, to taste 

Combine, cover and chill for 2 to 24 hours. Garnish with fresh dill and/or lemon zest.

Know you mentioned you weren't interested in an artichoke dip, but I have a baked dip (served warm) w artichokes & Parm.  If you're interested let me know.


----------



## LEFSElover

this one looks easy enough, you may even have all the ingreds already


----------



## JGDean

Spicy Velveta, horseradish sauce, dry mustard, cream cheese, black pepper, and optional chopped onion flakes. Melt together and serve warm or in crockpot.


----------



## babetoo

i love nyt bread dipped in a good olive oil. also used a delicious Italian dressing. i am sure either would work well with your beer bread. 

been to some pretty fancy Italian restaurants  that served this very thing..

sure not much work. lol

babe

babe


----------



## middie

I love this one. Gets rave reviews. Your bread would be great with this. If your bread isn't round just cube it up and put the dip in a bowl.

*Hot Bacon Cheese Spread*

1 16 ounce loaf round bread 
12 slices bacon, crisp and crumbled
1 8 ounce package Shredded Colby/Montery Jack cheese
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 cup mayonaise
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced

Cut the top of the bread off, removing center leaving the shell 1 inch thick. Cut removed bread into bite size pieces and set aside.

Mix remaining ingredients in a small bowl. Spoon into hollowed out bread shell. Cover shell with the top piece of the bread, and place on a cookie sheet.

Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Serve with the bread pieces or crackers


----------



## LadyCook61

middie said:


> I love this one. Gets rave reviews. Your bread would be great with this. If your bread isn't round just cube it up and put the dip in a bowl.
> 
> *Hot Bacon Cheese Spread*
> 
> 1 16 ounce loaf round bread
> 12 slices bacon, crisp and crumbled
> 1 8 ounce package Shredded Colby/Montery Jack cheese
> 1 cup grated parmesan cheese
> 1 cup mayonaise
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 
> Cut the top of the bread off, removing center leaving the shell 1 inch thick. Cut removed bread into bite size pieces and set aside.
> 
> Mix remaining ingredients in a small bowl. Spoon into hollowed out bread shell. Cover shell with the top piece of the bread, and place on a cookie sheet.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Serve with the bread pieces or crackers


 
sounds delicious ! I will have to try it .


----------



## middie

Please do Lc. It really is very good.


----------

